# Coconut Shrimp?



## Reese (Dec 6, 2003)

Anyone have a really good coconut shrimp recipe that they have tried?
I found Red Lobsters Parrot Bay coconut shrimp, I would love to try that.
Just wondering if anyone else had a good one.
Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2003)

I have recipes but none I have tried so I guess that leaves me out.   

Personally, my favorite is Outback's.


----------



## Reese (Dec 7, 2003)

I would love to have it, I was just wondering if anyone has actually made it, but I would like to see which ones you have.
Thanks


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 7, 2003)

I make a cocnut shrimp that is a little different. I buy and clean the coconut myself carefully so that I end up with 2-3 large pieces of coconut. I then use my box grater to create very long shreds of coconut. I dip large shrimp in an egg wash then wrap each shrimp in several strands of the coconut shreds. Refrigerate for about 1 hour to allow it to set up. Put about 1/2 of clarified butter into a hot skillet and cook the shrimp for just a couple of minutes on each side until the coconut is GBD (Golden Brown nd Delicious).
   I serve it with a ginger-jalapeno sauce or a mango puree.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 15, 2004)

*Coconut Shrimp*

Hope it's not too late to post this...it's my favorite!

From Cuisine at Home

31 ct shrimp (or slightly less) with tails on/ peeled ( this easily covers 14 shrimp or so)

Dredge: 
 1/2 C cornstarch
1 t Kosher salt
1/4 t Cayenne (more if you're very bold)

Wash:
2 egg whites
1/4 C water - whisked together

Coating:
1 1/2 C shredded unsweetened coconut
3/4 C Panko bread crumbs
1 t Kosher salt

After cleaning shrimp dredge in first mixture, then put through the "wash" and roll in the coating.  While it can be sauteed in a frying pan I prefer to deep fry them in batches.

Dipping sauce:

2 C red bell peppers seeded and chopped 
1 C sugar
1/2 C white wine vinegar
2 t curshed red pepper flakes
2 t fresh ginger, chopped fine or grated
salt to taste.

1 T cornstarch
1 T water

Simmer first 5 ingredients in saucepan over medium-hi heat for 4 - 5 minutes; season w/ salt to taste and puree (I use an imersion blender).

Add cornstarch/water combo and simmer till thickened (about 2 minutes) chill before serving.

*CAUTION*  This recipe is addictive...highly addictive - and can lead to pleading and whining from friends and family.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 16, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ried the recipe!    It was FANTASTIC!!!!!! The sauce was incredible!!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 16, 2004)

Glad you liked it, Sushi    I've had great reviews even from people who claim not to like seafood!


----------

